# Nikon makes development announcement for D4S



## bchernicoff (Jan 7, 2014)

"As Nikon's new flagship model, the D4S will offer advances over the Nikon D4 digital SLR camera that include even better image quality enabled with adoption of a new image-processing engine, and more advanced autofocusing performance."

This doesn't sound like a new sensor is in the works, which I find very surprising. Maybe they aren't ready to tip their hand yet. 

http://www.nikon.com/news/2014/0107_dslr_01.htm


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 11, 2014)

Doesn't a "D4S" mean there won't be a new Nikon sports camera for another 3 years? The "S" is the stop gap measure, similar to the "D3S". If you are saying Nikon is developing a new sensor for release sooner than 3 years from now, then would it not be a high MP successor to what's in the D800? And if so, would it also not be a "pro" body, but rather a D800-like body?


----------

